# 22" Speckled trout



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey, just checking in with everyone. I know I've been mostly absent for years, but I've moved back to Florida and have finally got to start fishing saltwater again on the regular.

Went yesterday to catch the incoming tide at a trout and flounder spot I've found, it's not a huge secret spot either. This was the only fish I caught, and the only legal one I saw on a slow bite due to wind and dirty water.

22" on the nose, caught on a chartreuse Gulp! curly tail while jigging for flounder. Thought I had a big flattie on at first, until she rolled over on her side.

Gear was a baitcaster spooled with #12 mono, no leader.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## jjirons69 (Dec 17, 2020)

Monster!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

jjirons69 said:


> Monster!


It's a pretty nice one, but there are much bigger trout around in the area. But, the biggest I've caught since fishing Lake Calcasieu in Louisiana.


----------

